# France Passion scheme...Any good?



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anyone used this scheme and what do you think?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We use it - just joined for 3rd year - and think it's great. It works better in some regions than others (reflecting the preponderance of winegrowers in its listings!) So it may depend to a degree on where in France you go - not as many hosts listed in Brittany as in, say, Burgundy.

Not everyone likes it, and there is sometimes an implied expectation to buy produce. (Not that some of us take much pressure to buy wine!!) It's never gone over into actual pressure for us, though; on one occasion in Alsace, the lady of the house asked us what wine we wanted. I said we'd visit to buy in the morning, but in fact she was only wanting to know our preference for a bottle of wine as a gift to drink with dinner!! She then directed us to a field on the outskirts of the village, which we had to ourselves, with amazing views over Grand Cru vineyards.

We find it generally works out little cheaper than staying at municipal sites, but we do end up with a much better stocked wine rack.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're fans as well though have never stayed at a vineyard. We've stayed at a ferme pedagogique, an ostrich farm, an organic vegetable farm, a honey farm, several chicken farms and so on.

Generally they are a bit further out into the countryside so need some good satnav work and off-piste map guidance but we have always had a warm welcome and always enjoyed our stay. We've never felt any pressure to buy...though we always do.

Don't assume there will be any facilities and go full and empty in the appropriate places. Also don't assume that you will be parked where the coloured FP flower notice directs you. This usually directs you to the hosts rather than where they want you to park.

We steamed into a very tight farmyard one day and had to do a 130 point turn to get out again. To add injury to insult the hosts were having lunch at the time. They were absolutely charming too.

G


----------



## maddicksman (Jan 5, 2009)

Great scheme. We used it for the first time last year and found it provided a very useful additional source of places to stop. Sites can vary enormously so don't expect too much in the way of facilities (despite what may be stated in the guide), but they are usually in very peaceful spots. As advised some nifty satnav work is sometimes needed to locate them and the FP signs are not always all that obvious. 
All in all, well worth the outlay. In our experience by the way, there was no pressure to buy anything.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We like it too, Alan.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*france Passion*

We luv it, have been members for 9 years now, but some of the sites offered can be a bit "grim", but then you don't have to stop and it is free after all. Below is a photo of one that we used last year, in Normandy, lovely, and the Calvados was superb!!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I joined it in 2009, did not renew, as it did not fit with our travel plans, we tried to use it but could not find sites when we wanted to.

I think its a great idea, just not for us.

Steve


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We have just received our third book. We have stayed on Vineyards, Farms, and even a Snail Farm! 
The first time we used it was a bit daunting, we couldnt find the first one we were looking for near Amiens, but once we got the hang of it it was good.
Having said that, last year Mrs Colpot threw the book in the back of the MHome vowing never to use it again after a particularly challenging "find", driving up and down narrow lanes only to find the Auberge we were looking for had parking only right outside the front door of the owners property. We made a hasty exit and the next on the list wasnt there anymore. We ended up in a layby!
However, I am hoping to slip a couple of FP Sites into the next planned visit at the end of May down the Loire Valley.


----------



## autojumble99 (Jul 2, 2007)

We joined in 2009 an have just renewed for 2010
Above all France Passion is about hospitality; a rare treat in modern times
We have stayed on
•	a snail farm (not too hospitable) in the Champagne area
•	two Auberges, where we ate with the family and other guests around a big table (superb)
•	A Goose farm (paté de fois gras) in Lot where the Farmers wife cooked us Bouef Bourgignone (again superb)
•	A farm in the Loire area where we stayed in an orchard with ripe walnuts, medlar fruits etc and lovely Petit Chablis wine
•	A vineyard in the Ardèche where the local wine festival was about to start
We are looking forward to our next trips to France this year to repeat the experiences
If you are staying free at an Auberge or a vineyard then eating their food or buying their wine is common courtesy; and a very pleasant experience, which you don’t necessarily get on Aires or Campsites
The downside can be the facilities (but be prepared and read the book) and of course, the stay is limited to a 24-hour period
So we use them in preference to Aires as a stop over point on our journey
We choose the ones that are remote, safe and in the country so that we can walk our two Jack Russells and for us to relax and enjoy the fresh air.
Cheers
MGB


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*France Passion Scheme...any good*

We have used them for a couple of years and had some superb experiences. be aware they can be remote and exercise caution if the driver is already tired and cranky when you begin the search.
We got on a vineyard in high season when all other sites were full and it was great.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

We love them,worth every euro,yes finding them can sometimes be tricky. 
We had a spot in the Medoc on the side of the Gironde last year,an olive grove in Lirac,and several wonderful vineyards in
Provence,they are so.....peaceful,never had any pressure to buy,but we often do,they only require a friendly wave when you depart :roll: we have joined again for 2010 .brens


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I have a packet of postcards of our home town and, when we leave a France Passion, we write a short thank you note on one of them and push it through the door. It is often quite difficult to thank your hosts in person as they have gone off to their work by the time you go.

We always make a point of going to " check-in" with them when we arrive.

A little French goes a long way.....

G


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies...we are off to Brittany for 10 days just after easter so may well sign up.
Alot of you mention some are difficult to find does the book not supply GPS co-ordinates?


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We LOVE 'em!

Always seem to be challenging to find but mostly worth the effort. We stayed on one a couple of years ago and they were having a Foie Gras festival. We arrived on the Saturday and booked for Sunday lunch. After a significant amount of vino and foie gras the hosts were very happy to let us stay a second night


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've joined for our third year - love it! You meet such lovely people adn get to practice your French in a more intimate environment!


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I have some picks of FP Sites we have stayed at. some are a bit blurry, mostly those on vineyards..........

http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i72/colpot60/France Passion Site Photos/

Nb: Guest Password is Facts2010


----------

